# Sales Lead - Kansas City



## HenkeRep (Aug 26, 2003)

It's a long story, but the bottom line is that I have a sales lead for plowing snow in the Kansas City area.

One customer, fairly large parking lot. 

If you're interested, please call me @ 913-682-9000, ext. 206, and I'll give you the guys name and number, and you can take it from there.

Thanks -


----------



## Bossfan (Jan 7, 2003)

Yep! You and I talked this morning. I appreciate the lead. I haven't talked to the guy yet, but I will tomorrow as soon as I measure the lot. If any of my associates or I ever need any equipment or parts we will definetly use and refer your company! Thanks so much! Jon Filer


----------

